# You know there's a sale today at WSP, right?



## navigator9

But did they have the Nag Champa FO that I specifically went there for? No! But did that stop me from finding $40 worth of other stuff so that I could get the free shipping? What do you think?


----------



## hmlove1218

Bahaha! Same here. I was specifically going for a few valentines/spring fragrances and sweet almond oil. They didn't have the almond oil but I still spent $50 on fragrances...


----------



## jules92207

It's a really good thing I am broke.


----------



## dixiedragon

I was already bad. I blame this board. Because it must be somebody's fault!


----------



## minipops

I was not broke before this sale....sadly I am now


----------



## IrishLass

Gee, you folks must be really addicted or something!





IrishLass


----------



## shunt2011

I too wasn't broke until I hit the sale.   I had swore I wasn't ordering anything else till the first of the year so it fell in another tax season.  Dang it!   IrishLass you are so very funny!   Yes, there is certainly something going on.....I refuse to admit to an addiction....I not addicted.....addicted folks have to go to meetings...lol


----------



## newbie

Their Black Raspberry Vanilla had better be as good as people say it is. I only wanted the Vanilla Bean Noel and I came out with a bunch of other stuff and none of that! Out of stock, blast it. And to what did I donate? I saw that after I paid. I HATE that, sneaking in a donation to something I'm not certain I support. Maybe it's an automatic donation to Soaper's Anonymous but you know they're pocketing it because who shows up to stop soaping? Exactly no one.


----------



## hmlove1218

newbie said:


> Their Black Raspberry Vanilla had better be as good as people say it is.



I hope so cause that's one of the ones I ordered. I've had my eye on it for a while.


----------



## Soapsense

I got all I wanted except one thing, ordered at 5 am this morning.  Will be next years tax season, as it won't get delivered til next year, and my Credit card won't get paid until next year.
I way overspent!!


----------



## IrishLass

Their black raspberry vanilla is very nice. 


 IrishLass


----------



## snappyllama

Any other FO suggestions?  I'm sneaking a bunch of FOs into my order... what DH doesn't know won't hurt him. 

So far:

OMH
Cucumber Melon
Sandalwood
Monkey Farts


----------



## IrishLass

Off the top of my head, their *Sugared Spruce* is a keeper around here, as well as their *Sun & Sand* and *Happy*.

 IrishLass


----------



## hmlove1218

Bamboo lotus
Vanilla fig
Oakmoss sandalwood


----------



## navigator9

Sale logic......."If it's on sale, I must need it." And drat, I still have to go back for the Nag Champa that I originally went there for!

And Snappyllama, that's my recommendation, *their Nag Champa is the best*. I used the last of mine this Christmas season, that was really all I was going to buy, and I didn't actually neeeeeeed anything, but that sale logic gets me every time.


----------



## snappyllama

Drat - other folks beat us on the Nag Champa.  It's out of stock.


----------



## Cindy2428

If it makes you guys feel any better, the Nag Champa has been out of stock since they announced the sale... 2 weeks ago? It was on my wish list as well. Oh well consoled myself and bought way too much other stuff instead.


----------



## SplendorSoaps

Yeah, I just spent at least 3 times as much as I had planned to.  I'm a sucker for FO's on sale!

Haven't tried the Nag Champa (I'll have to try it based on the recommendations here once it's back in stock), but I was super bummed that the Eucalyptus Spearmint FO was out of stock.  I'm trying the EO/FO blend of the same fragrance to see if it's close.


----------



## RhondaJ

I spent WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY more than I should have, but ooooooh it was all on sale! I justified it all by reminding hubby that he got a new Kitchen Aide mixer this week so I was entitled to go a little crazy at WSP tonight! Thank goodness I had to work today so I only had a little bit of time to browse and shop


----------



## grumpy_owl

They carry so many FOs and the site has such small print and is confusing and confounding for my work-tired brain. Thank goodness I'm too lazy to poke around for bargains I can't afford and don't need anyway.

Well, maybe it wouldn't hurt to browse ...


----------



## lenarenee

Thanks Navigator, you saved me some money! 

 I was going to order another mold from Brambleberry, and a couple fragrances. WSP has the mold for 11 dollars less than Brambleberry, so I put that $11 toward fo's (also trying the Blackberry Vanilla). Five items from BB was about $13 shipping, but WSP is free if over $40, so I took what I would have paid for BB's shipping and put it to good use at WSP and was able to spend enough to get the free shipping. which translates into...more money to spend on more FO's....

 No seriously...you saved me money!


----------



## jules92207

Well this is making me feel better that I just ordered a few weeks ago and got the black raspberry vanilla and a few other replenish items plus my neon samples to try out. Someone gave me a PayPal gift and I was too impatient to wait for the sale. Glad I ordered when I did!


----------



## FOhoarder

Is it bad that the UPS man just dropped off a package last night from WSP and I couldn't stay away from the sale and had to buy more? Speaking of the UPS man...I was driving in town with my mom in the car and happened to see my UPS man out and about and he smiled and waved at me. My mom could not believe that he actually recognized me and told me I have a serious problem! :Kitten Love:


----------



## Seawolfe

Enablers!! I got:
Wintergreen EO 
Olive Oil - Pomace
Sodium Lactate
Sea Clay

Yay free shipping!


----------



## jules92207

FOhoarder said:


> Is it bad that the UPS man just dropped off a package last night from WSP and I couldn't stay away from the sale and had to buy more? Speaking of the UPS man...I was driving in town with my mom in the car and happened to see my UPS man out and about and he smiled and waved at me. My mom could not believe that he actually recognized me and told me I have a serious problem! :Kitten Love:



I would say she is probably right considering your user name... "FO Hoarder" - lol!


----------



## rainycityjen

I put my wish list in my WSP cart this morning, totaling about 89 bucks ... at the end of the day, after out of stock items were removed, the total is downi to $49. Lots of people shopping today.


----------



## kmarvel

shunt2011 said:


> I too wasn't broke until I hit the sale. I had swore I wasn't ordering anything else till the first of the year so it fell in another tax season. Dang it! IrishLass you are so very funny! Yes, there is certainly something going on.....I refuse to admit to an addiction....I not addicted.....addicted folks have to go to meetings...lol



LOL......I am glad I didn't see the sale until it was too late.  I have to pay bills BEFORE the soap addiction stuff.  haha   Glad to hear some of you way went over your budget and got the good sale stuff!!!!  Happy New Year everyone!     :angel:


----------



## kmarvel

FOhoarder said:


> Is it bad that the UPS man just dropped off a package last night from WSP and I couldn't stay away from the sale and had to buy more? Speaking of the UPS man...I was driving in town with my mom in the car and happened to see my UPS man out and about and he smiled and waved at me. My mom could not believe that he actually recognized me and told me I have a serious problem! :Kitten Love:



That is hilarious, Hoarder.


----------



## Soapsense

Wow, my order shipped already!! So excited.  I did manage to get the Eucalyptus/Spearmint FO so can't wait to see what it smells like.


----------



## lenarenee

Still waiting for mine to ship....really looking forward to trying the blackraspberry vanilla.

My invoice lists a $.38 donation. Uh. What did I donate to and how did I agree to that?

 *Found it! What do you know...it's in the fine print. Some day I'll learn to read that first.


----------



## lizflowers42

It's for autism support. I believe the owner of WSP has a child with autism. It's a good cause, just a handful of change.


----------



## newbie

Yes, a good cause, but it ought to be given a bit more freely by us rather than is some fine print. Or if they donated a percentage of their profits to it and they were just telling you what their donation is from your order, I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Soapsense

Actually when you place the order, you have the right to remove it, I always leave it as it is a good cause, and is only change.  Our local Dunkin Donuts do the round up your change for the local SPCA for animals, I think these are a great way to donate.


----------



## minipops

I know the donation is for a good cause and I always leave it since is only a small amount.  But I feel like is best that we as consumer opt in to these then opting out.


----------



## newbie

I can't believe anybody crabs about BB's shipping and says they are the worst. I placed my order with WSP on December 30th and they haven't even it shipped it yet. Worst experience of mine so far from any company.


----------



## RhondaJ

newbie said:


> I can't believe anybody crabs about BB's shipping and says they are the worst. I placed my order with WSP on December 30th and they haven't even it shipped it yet. Worst experience of mine so far from any company.



Same here. I emailed them asking about it since I've never had to wait this long before for an order from them. They replied quickly and said the response to the sale was immense, so many orders placed that day that they're a bit behind and working as fast as they can to get them all shipped out. They said they hope to have all orders shipped no later than the 12th 

I placed an order on the 29th with them as well ( forgetting about the sale the next day ) and it was shipped out on the 30th. Their turnaround time is usually a LOT better than this!


----------



## abc

During the sale there was a notice on their site to expect shipping delays due to the sale.


----------



## osso

Mine hasn't shipped yet either. I usually get my orders from them on my doorstep in 2-3 days. I expected the delay, but hoped it would be a little sooner.


----------



## snappyllama

Argh! The 12th! I've been checking it everyday and was getting impatient. Though I think the sale must have slammed them. I had to keep changing my order as folks bought them out of FOs, oils, butters and containers before I could...


----------



## Jbarrett

Was very disappointed with my first transaction so far with them.  I ordered on sale day and they quoted five to seven days processing.  Now I got an email saying it will be sent out sometime next week.  I know they were busy because of the sale but..... two weeks processing time?!?!?!


----------



## shunt2011

I ordered on the 30th and got shipping notice yesterday and should be delivered today. It has taken longer than usual.  But it was a pretty good sale.


----------



## new12soap

Geeze Louise folks, it was a massive sale, they very clearly said to expect shipping delays, there was a holiday and a weekend since then, so basically it has only been 4 or 5 business days. I can't believe people are complaining.

Under "normal" circumstances Brambleberry still would not have shipped an order that fast, they can't (or don't bother to) keep up with their regular orders, let alone after a huge year-end store-wide sale that generated thousands of orders in one day.

I will stick with WSP over BB any day. Better product, better shipping times, better customer service, even when they are backed up.


----------



## Cindy2428

I'm feeling really Blessed about my order. I wonder how they have prioritized? I had my list ready to go when I ordered and placed it @ 12:39. (Anal, I know but good Germans document everything.....)


----------



## srblatt17

I like BB but they are too slow for me and I'm on the east coast plus the shipping charges.  They do have good buys on some things though if you aren't in a hurry but I usually need my order quick like most soapers on a time crunch.  On a normal order day, I get my order from WSP in 2 days.  If I order Monday its on my porch by Wednesday.  I ordered on the sale day and then again on the 1st and received my orders yesterday.


----------



## snappyllama

WSP normally has excellent shipping times. Don't take current times as any indication of how they routinely process orders.

Really most of of the suppliers I've used ship things pretty quickly (I don't complain about shipping times once something leaves the supplier).  BB is really the standout on how slowly they ship. I got a mold from BB right before Christmas, and it was at my doorstep the same week, so maybe BB is improving. <fingers crossed> Now, if they would only improve their packaging from those flimsy bags... I'd order from them more often.


----------



## BlueIris

The first time I ordered with WSP they were slow to ship. I forgot how slow they were and got sucked into the so called big sale. I placed an order on 12/30, as of today they had not shipped. I called, they said they hoped to ship my order on Sat. If not, Monday and said they were really busy from the sale. I say we're all in business, if not, this is an expensive hobby. So bring in more manpower and get it done, else loose business. I cancelled my order and will only use dependable suppliers who ship promptly. Saving a few pennies, very few indeed, is not worth the disruption to my work schedule.


----------



## lizflowers42

I haven't gotten a response yet...my BA order came fast, but I was shorted in my Shea butter and essential oil. Called them yesterday and I have notification already that it is coming!


----------



## shunt2011

I agree that they are usually pretty good with their shipping except when they have sales which is totally understandable I only place larger orders a few times a year as there are usually ony a handful of things I purchase from them as I find their prices quite a bit higher on a lot of things even with shipping. BB is the only one I don't order from too often. Takes way too long


----------



## srblatt17

So just curious...where does everyone normally order from? I normally order from WSP and I have ordered from NG and TKB trading for colorants.  I have ordered from BB but if I do it's something I'm not in a hurry for.  I order my lye from essential depot too.


----------



## srblatt17

Oils I use mainly soapers choice.


----------



## Soapsense

When I order from them, they are always fast EXCEPT when they do a huge sale, which is very understandable.  I only order from the sales what I can wait for. But that saying I ordered on the 30th and my order arrived on the 6th.  I also ordered at 5:00 am.


----------



## BlueIris

Could be that WSP has been so slow for me because of where I live? I don't know, I live in GA and they're in the Midwest. But I order regularly from BulkAp, they are also in the Midwest and ship very fast. 

I could only order what I can wait for. But why do that? They're prices are not significantly lower and I do not assume a long wait time after a sale. I assume a business plans a sale in advance and the manpower to support it. If they don't and have a pattern of conducting business this way, I do business elsewhere.


----------



## Soapsense

BlueIris said:


> I could only order what I can wait for. But why do that?.


 
Actually I should have added that I try never to NEED anything in less than 2 weeks, I am an organizing freak, so I usually don't need it, but of course I 
always WANT it earlier, lol. I also always compare my base oils with Soapers Choice and usually WSP is about exactly the same for me, but with them being on sale at WSP I saved quite a bit, and I got to order some other things that I normally wouldn't have to try out.


----------



## RhondaJ

BlueIris said:


> Could be that WSP has been so slow for me because of where I live? I don't know, I live in GA and they're in the Midwest. But I order regularly from BulkAp, they are also in the Midwest and ship very fast.
> 
> I could only order what I can wait for. But why do that? They're prices are not significantly lower and I do not assume a long wait time after a sale. I assume a business plans a sale in advance and the manpower to support it. If they don't and have a pattern of conducting business this way, I do business elsewhere.



I'm in FL and with the exception of this order ( during the sale and placed at 10:30 PM ) they're always pretty quick. Orders usually ship within 2 days of being placed and are here 3 days after that....unless a weekend falls in there, and that's on UPS making me wait a few extra days since they don't deliver on weekends lol


----------



## newbie

I'm in the Midwest but still haven't gotten my order. Yes, it was a big sale but I also think that if you're going to run a big sale, a business should be prepared for it and increase their manpower to handle the rush they should expect. If you're going to run a big sale right at a holiday, you really should have employees lined up to work extra. Expect delays, okay, but a 10 day delay seems excessive. BB posts right at the top which days' orders they are processing. I think they ought to be faster too. If they are continually 3-4 days behind their orders, hire more people. They are currently 4-5 days behind. Hello! You need more people in your warehouse putting orders together. 

One thing I think is unfortunate is that, although it is nice to pass compliments as well, too few people give direct constructive feedback to companies. They tend to just move along to other supplier and don't buy again. That doesn't give the company the reason they are dissatisfied and the company may not know what people want them to fix.


----------



## lizflowers42

I just canceled my order, I got a better price at Soapers Choice on beeswax and castor than I did on the sale...the WSP rep said that they were supposed to get all the orders out by Saturday.


----------



## SplendorSoaps

I also ordered on the 30th, and just today got my shipping confirmation (7 business days later).  They did say that there would be shipping delays because of the sale, but I'm just so used to them shipping within a day or two!


----------



## BlueIris

newbie said:


> One thing I think is unfortunate is that, although it is nice to pass compliments as well, too few people give direct constructive feedback to companies. They tend to just move along to other supplier and don't buy again. That doesn't give the company the reason they are dissatisfied and the company may not know what people want them to fix.




I cancelled my membership with WSP after this. When asked to comment on why I cancelled, I let them know the process time is excessive. I agree that a business needs to know what they can do to improve. Feedback is vital and I hope they use it constructively.  

Unfortunately for WSP, many soapers are also small business owners and know that a sale on 12/30 means big tax savings. Moving product, even if only on paper, means Uncle Sam takes a smaller cut of what's in your warehouse - i.e. note all the car sales. Bet they pulled few orders on the 31st. because they were busy with a end-of-the year inventory.


----------



## BlueIris

newbie said:


> I'm in the Midwest but still haven't gotten my order. Yes, it was a big sale but I also think that if you're going to run a big sale, a business should be prepared for it and increase their manpower to handle the rush they should expect. If you're going to run a big sale right at a holiday, you really should have employees lined up to work extra. Expect delays, okay, but a 10 day delay seems excessive. BB posts right at the top which days' orders they are processing. I think they ought to be faster too. If they are continually 3-4 days behind their orders, hire more people. They are currently 4-5 days behind. Hello! You need more people in your warehouse putting orders together.
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I think is unfortunate is that, although it is nice to pass compliments as well, too few people give direct constructive feedback to companies. They tend to just move along to other supplier and don't buy again. That doesn't give the company the reason they are dissatisfied and the company may not know what people want them to fix.




I agree. That's why I left feedback when canceling my order. Hopefully they'll use it.


----------



## navigator9

Just checked my order again, and shipment.........is.........still.........pending!!!:cry: 

BUT.....my molds from China are "out for delivery"........YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lenarenee

My order was placed late in the day PST time. I got notice yesterday that it was shipping.

This is my first order with WSP, I'm a soap hobbyist so the wait time was only annoying. I would order from them again. I've been on this forum for one year and have heard many positive things about WSP so I can forgive them one miscalculation regarding a response to a sale. Also, I'll give them the benefit of a doubt as I wonder if there's more behind the delay than they stated. I know their part of the country has been hit hard by flu and other seasonal illness.

When I contacted them, twice, once to inquire that my order actually made it safely through the internet because my status was still pending aft 10 days, and once to ask if I could add a couple of items. My emails were answered in less than 2 hours times, a phone call to add the extra items was answered immediately. These are things that make me they are a company that's putting forth their best effort.

(please do not take this as a sign that I disagree with those who have chosen otherwise. I'm just putting my 2 cents in)


----------



## shunt2011

navigator9 said:


> Just checked my order again, and shipment.........is.........still.........pending!!!:cry:
> 
> BUT.....my molds from China are "out for delivery"........YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
I would give them a call. They should have at least processed your order by now.   I received mine on Thursday the 8th.  I ordered at 10:00 a.m.  Eastern time

I find that with every big sale they have there is a longer delay.   You would think they would bring in more help.


----------



## hud

Here is my experience with them; I placed my order Jan. 1. I called them they said they'll ship it on Friday the 9th, then they e-mailed me that they'll ship it by early this week, I didn't receive any e-mail from them yesterday so I e-mailed them back and I mentioned that I am very disappointed that I was given incorrect dates twice. The e-mail they sent me back stated that they'll not ship it until Jan. 19th and due to the extended shipping times they are currently experiencing I can either cancel my order and go to other suppliers for my products and they are certainly appreciate my business, or I have the option to upgrade the shipping before the order goes to the warehouse, also I can pick up my order from their warehouse in Ohio.
 I don’t believe that I waited 13 days so far then I still have to wait extra six days just to process my order and at the end they may delay me even more. BTW my order isn’t large; it’s only $51 I was out of some items for some batches I was supposed to have them made by mid Feb. The main reason why I placed my order with them is that I knew that they ship fast and they had sale on the items I needed.
I don't feel I like what happened, I am going to cancel this order as I was very patient with them and they were kind of rude to me that every time I am asking about my order they delay it even more. Another family member placed an order with Essential Depot Jan. 1st, they had slightly delayed his order but when he contacted them they immediately sent him the order number and the order was shipped right away. I would like to hear from you guys what do you think, do you think that they were rude to me? I don't like to judge others wrongly but I am not happy with this experience.  I am certainly going to cancel with them and place an order somewhere else but I don’t know yet where; they wasted a lot of my time.


----------



## navigator9

OK, so I called WSP this morning to find out about the order I placed during the sale on 12/30, which is still pending. Spoke to a very nice young woman who told me that they're doing their best, everybody has been working so hard, they received over 3000 orders that day, and she was so sweet an apologetic. Crap. I was all set to be all huffy and don't you think this is an unreasonable time to make a customer wait and all that and I ended up saying I'm sure everyone is trying their best and OK I'll keep waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She couldn't even give me an estimate of when I could expect to receive the order. So I said, Well.....since the order hasn't shipped yet, could I add something to it, thinking I could add a pound of Nag Champa that I originally wanted to order that day, but they were out of it, so I ended up ordering stuff that I really didn't need, but only wanted, and now of course they have the Nag Champa in stock and there's my order, still in the warehouse, so can I add that Nat Champa to it, huh? No can do she said, smiling sweetly.


----------



## snappyllama

How timely this all is.  I didn't place my order until that evening and had just given them a call. The rep I spoke with said my order would be out today or tomorrow at the latest. She apologize profusely and said the warehouse has been working 11 hour days through the weekend. She mentioned that the sale had an unprecedented response. She sounded pleasant but tired. The person she asked about my order sounded exhausted (though attempting to be cheerful). I felt a bit bad for them all.

Personally, I blame all of you for making me wait. If only you all hadn't bought them out of the oils and butters that I wanted... If only you all hadn't encouraged my soaping addiction with your pretty pictures and good advice... If only you all hadn't placed your orders before I did.... Next time leave the sale items to me! My precious, precious FOs. :twisted:

As it stands, I'll take them at their word that they were inundated and trying their best to get caught up.

My motto I try to remember: bring in the love and push out the jive. Unless it's poor packaging of SLSA... that's unforgivable.


----------



## jules92207

I usually really love WSP and don't have these type of issues so I am trying to keep that in mind but I admit when I placed a few orders last week I couldn't bring myself to use them after the issues you all have had.

BTW- my order to Daystar I placed on Friday afternoon shipped out yesterday at 10am. Stacey is on it!


----------



## JuneP

*Wholesale Supplies delayed shipping*



abc said:


> During the sale there was a notice on their site to expect shipping delays due to the sale.


I placed an order before the sale and one during the sale. I knew that they were off for the holidays but I still haven't received the first order I made long before the sale, so I'm assuming that they are not only backed up because of the sale, but also because of all those orders that came in during their Christmas break. 
I ordered a few things from BeScented.com and got them in a few days, same with another supplier I found on Etsy who lives right here in the Rogue Valley. With the local supplier I got my order in 2 days! So if you need something quickly you might want to check some of the newer, smaller companies and maybe those closer to home.


----------



## kharmon320

I also ordered during the sale and it was shipped yesterday.  UPS says it will be delivered tomorrow.  I knew it would take a while, so I'm not frustrated about it.  It always takes at least 2 weeks when I order from them.


----------



## KristaY

I was so busy over the holidays I missed the sale at WSP. I was really bummed about until I started reading about all the problems you guys are having. Now I'm really thankful I avoided the aggravation! Next end of the year sale I'll probably skip unless it's such a big savings and I have plenty of time to wait. It sounds like some of you may not get your orders for close to a month. That's just not worth the headaches. It's very odd to me they didn't plan better. I bet they don't make that mistake again with all the order cancellations they've gotten. It's just frustrating on both ends, I know. :sad:


----------



## hud

[FONT=&quot]I want to be fair with them, I thought about it the past few days, I read the rest of the comments here and [FONT=&quot]o[/FONT]n the other thread.  I don’t think they wanted to be rude, I think they had extreme pressure beyond their ability to handle, I don’t know if I were in their shoes how I would deal with 3000 order at one time. I released them from the pressure of handling my order and I released myself from being anxious about it. It was not meant for me to have my batches ready by mid Feb. I see it OK now, I am not upset about it anymore. I learned [FONT=&quot]not to buy from them [FONT=&quot]around the holiday season[FONT=&quot] but[/FONT][/FONT] I have to say that they [FONT=&quot]are pricy comparing to other suppliers[FONT=&quot] unless they have very good sale.[/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## lpstephy85

All I have to say is I am so glad I work right down the road from them and can pick up my orders. I was able to get mine that day. Please don't throw things at me! 

I feel your pain as I experienced a delay like this with BB before and even clothes I had ordered online. I can understand the frustration but they are a small company (about 100 people, not sure of the warehouse numbers). Also, with the holidays I am sure it would be hard to get temporary workers in as they would probably have to go through an agency to do so.


----------



## navigator9

lpstephy85 said:


> All I have to say is I am so glad I work right down the road from them and can pick up my orders. I was able to get mine that day. Please don't throw things at me!
> 
> I feel your pain as I experienced a delay like this with BB before and even clothes I had ordered online. I can understand the frustration but they are a small company (about 100 people, not sure of the warehouse numbers). Also, with the holidays I am sure it would be hard to get temporary workers in as they would probably have to go through an agency to do so.



I envy you being able to get supplies without having them shipped. When I started making soap, for some reason, I actually thought I'd be able to get supplies locally. Silly me. I would be able to get coconut oil.....if I bought it in a 200 lb. drum, so that's out. It turns out that the only thing I'm able to get locally is olive oil from Costco. Shipping costs kill me. I do feel for those WSP employees. The person I spoke to was extremely nice. Hopefully, they've learned a few things from this experience.

With this order, thankfully I wasn't waiting for anything I actually needed. For prime craft fair season, I always try to get everything I need way ahead of time. I've learned my lesson in past years!


----------

